# Long hair or short hair?



## keybug55 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have short hair and I'm a lady. Long hair is overrated  

Just curious ^^


----------



## Aradai (Nov 22, 2014)

both are lovely.
I have long hair.


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 22, 2014)

You're calling my precious long hair overrated?  Seriously my hair is literally like my soul. I refuse to cut it off. Ever. Short hair just wouldn't suit me, and I have friends/family who'd kill me if I cut it anyway, haha.


----------



## epona (Nov 22, 2014)

i have short hair by necessity, but i'm growing it out again at the moment


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 22, 2014)

I grew up with short hair and personally disliked it. I have long curly hair and its adorable. I do love short hair cuts on girls just not me lol. idc about hair on dudes, tho for some reason I dislike bald heads idk.


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 22, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> You're calling my precious long hair overrated?  Seriously my hair is literally like my soul. I refuse to cut it off. Ever. Short hair just wouldn't suit me, and I have friends/family who'd kill me if I cut it anyway, haha.



I'm saying that a lot of girls have it I'm not saying it's not pretty


----------



## Saylor (Nov 22, 2014)

I have long hair but I'd love to cut it shorter if only I could pull it off. I've no preference for other people.


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 22, 2014)

I have long hair. Had short hair for 17 years, so I grew it out to try long hair.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess I have short hair, but it was a much shorter bob when I was growing up. I tried to grow it out when I was ten, but it just didn't look good. Right now it's at my shoulders. 

I don't really care how other girls wear their hair, but I've found I tend to like the extremes-- either super long or super short (these girls are usually butch, which makes me like them even more lol).


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 22, 2014)

I really really want longer hair but it only seems to grow just a little past my shoulder T^T


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Nov 22, 2014)

For me, as a guy, long hair would be shoulder length, and short would be bald. So I prefer long-medium hair. I just chose long hair even though my hair is nowhere near shoulder length and it never will.


----------



## jopony (Nov 22, 2014)

I have short hair as a girl, and i'm happy I do because it makes it easier to wake up! And I look like an anime character when I wake up.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 22, 2014)

I just cut my long hair to short a few days ago. Feels pretty liberating to have it. I don't have to spend hours to wash my hair, and I don't feel as hot as before either. I wish I could have a shorter hair though (current length is up to my shoulder) I've always wanted a bob cut  Unfortunately, my hair is thick and puffy so I'd look like Simba if I have shorter hair.


----------



## Fawning (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been deciding whether to grow my hair out or get it cut quite short. I would lovelovelovelove to have hair like Carey Mulligan's but I just don't have the guts  I'm so bored of my shoulder length hair blegh


----------



## Eldin (Nov 22, 2014)

I have very short hair. A bit of bangs and the rest is buzzed.

As a woman who has thick curly hair and always had it very long, I can tell you it's _glorious_. I'm never growing hair again! c;


----------



## Byngo (Nov 22, 2014)

Both! I have long, wavy hair but I love a cute pixie cut. I kinda want to get a pixie cut but I don't know if I'm brave enough. 

 I prefer short hair on guys, but hey, if some guys want long hair, go for it~


----------



## #1 Senpai (Nov 22, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> I have short hair and I'm a lady. Long hair is overrated
> 
> Just curious ^^



lmao how is long hair overrated..


i have long hair


----------



## Gabby (Nov 22, 2014)

I have long hair. I've been growing it out for a while now, I'm proud of it!


----------



## Jake (Nov 22, 2014)

I think I have short hair, but compared to other guys then it's long so I voted long


----------



## Improv (Nov 22, 2014)

I guess short? I mean my hair is like 3" so it's not long by any means but it's also not _short_ short, either.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm letting my hair grow out at the moment, so it's a little half past the middle of my back. I have always wanted to cut it short though, but alas, I have red curly hair so I would look like Annie ~.~


----------



## ellabella12345 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have long hair, but I like any type C:


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 22, 2014)

I look pretty cute with short hair but I have long hair.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm a female with long hair. I haven't cut it since December of last year xD I always get really sick of having long hair and cut it all off then let it grow all long again. 

I'm just at the stage where I'm back to getting sick of having long hair and I'm going to set up a hair appointment for when I get home from our Christmas travels


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 22, 2014)

Since I'm an early age balding man, I havelittle choice in the matter.
I mow it to one mm length every few weeks.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Nov 23, 2014)

I love long hair on men, short hair on women- 

it really just depends on how well their hair is maintained in general, honestly.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

I always looked like a dude with short hair, I feel feminine and beautiful with long hair For me I like all different styles, it depends on who is wearing that style in my opinion; some look gorgeous with short and some guys also look gorgeous with long


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 23, 2014)

Except for trims, I've never cut my hair. (I'm female.) So long it goes all the way down my back. It's pretty nice.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a dude and I have short hair, but not super short. It's like 6-8 centimeters long.

I don't think I would look good in neither super short hair nor long hair, but I think some men look really good in long hair. On women, I almost think think that short hair looks better than long hair, but I don't judge people by their appearance.


----------



## Locket (Nov 23, 2014)

Long hair female.


----------



## dragonair (Nov 23, 2014)

i have short hair now ; w ;
i used to have pretty long hair but it was so damaged when i had to bleach it twice and i was just so done with it so i chopped it off


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 23, 2014)

really long hair. it goes down to my butt lol


----------



## rosabelle (Nov 23, 2014)

I used to like short hair over long hair, but now I've grown to love long hair more~ :3 just wish it would grow faster ;__;


----------



## oranje (Nov 23, 2014)

I have long curly hair that reaches down to my lower back. I've pretty much had the same hair style since I was a kid since my hair is so thick I don't think it would look good short anyways. It's my pride and joy as when I do get compliments, it's mostly about my hair. :'3


----------



## tamagotchi (Nov 23, 2014)

I used to have really flat, straight hair that went down to my kneecaps and it was the ****tiest thing to take care of.

I cut it to my shoulders so now I can be lazy again and not look stupid with my long ass hair. 

the only thing now is that people ask me stupid questions like: "do you like your hair????" "will you grow it out again>?>???"
uhm if i didn't like it then i would fix it??? no i'm never growing it out again


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 23, 2014)

My hair reaches my knees and surprisingly, I don't think it's a pain to take care of.


----------



## Volvagia (Nov 23, 2014)

right now, mine's about medium length but i always get it cut to my shoulders when it gets too long.


----------



## MisterEnigma (Nov 23, 2014)

My preference for me is- "Whatever I feel like having."

My preference for everyone else- "Wear your hair how you want to, because my opinion means absolutely nothing in your life and choices."


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 23, 2014)

Long hair, as long as you don't have it the 90s way, ugh.


----------



## Celestefey (Nov 23, 2014)

I've had short hair and long hair. I much prefer long hair - it suits me better! But some girls really suit short hair, like the pixie cuts. I think all hair lengths look cute though, 'cause we all suit different things.  

(but i definitely prefer longer hair on boys  )


----------



## Reenhard (Nov 23, 2014)

I got long but I do wish I could have short, I look dumb in short :c


----------



## Hot (Nov 23, 2014)

i guess my hair's more on the longer side. i don't mind either, but when long hair reaches the floor that's pretty gross.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Nov 23, 2014)

Long. It's kinda annoying though, always getting in my way. So 9 times out of 10, you'll find me in a ponytail.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 23, 2014)

I have somewhat long hair.  I really, really wish I can have short hair.  I think it would look cute plus it would be easier to maintain (easier to wash, less time to style).  The only thing is, I have really dry, curly hair so I need the "weight" of the long hair to make it look decent.  Otherwise, it's a short frizzy mess.    I envy people with beautiful hair texture.


----------



## Ichigo. (Nov 23, 2014)

My hair is medium length atm. It reached down to my butt before, but I cut off a lot during the summer. I loved having long hair, but I got sick of it. Currently liking how short hair looks better than long hair.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a long-haired gal. It's the look that doesn't make me resemble a hamster.


----------



## Megan. (Nov 23, 2014)

My hair is long I guess, it's nearly halfway down my back. I wish it was longer though. :c
 I prefer long hair over short hair, but short hair can look cute too.


----------



## CR33P (Nov 23, 2014)

short hair but not too circular
and speaking of hair MY DAD CUT MY HAIR A DIFFERENT NUMBER AND DIDN'T EVEN ASK ME
HE SAID HE WAS IN A HURRY.. and my hair looks really circular now


----------



## meo (Nov 23, 2014)

I like both. I fluctuate a lot. The minute I get my hair long...I grow bored, donate it, and keep it short till I miss having it long again. 
Right now, I'm currently growing it back out since the last time. It's been about a year since donating. It's down to my chest. I'm hoping within another two years it'll be back down to mid back.


----------



## Tao (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm a guy and I always used to have really long hair. I mean, it was down to my ass. I had it like that since I was in high school, so roughly like 10+ years. It helped that I've always been into metal music, and long hair is kind of 'the look' for metal.


I got it cut short last year though and honestly, I prefer it so much more...Especially in Summer when it's hot. I really don't miss all that nasty sweaty hair sticking all over my hot sweaty face *shudder*. It also helps that all my jobs tend to be in an office or something where long hair on a guy is more often 'frowned upon'.
I can't headbang anymore though...It just looks stupid when people with short hair 'mosh'. That kind of does make me sad...But it's at least something I can live with.


----------



## Margot (Nov 24, 2014)

short hair unfortunately, in the process of growing it out though..


----------



## JCnator (Nov 24, 2014)

I went with short hair, because it's much easier to take care of it because I won't have to use a lot of shampoo and that simplistic haircut is kinda charming. I don't plan letting my hair grow past that anytime soon.


----------



## Javocado (Nov 24, 2014)

I've had many phases of longish and clean shaven hair but right now it's longish and wavy and I'm really diggin it


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 24, 2014)

My hair is in between right now, but it's on it's path to it to become long again.


----------



## DutchableMC (Nov 24, 2014)

Short hair for the win! Then again; I'm a guy o-o


----------



## nard (Nov 24, 2014)

I have natural short hair. Used to be curly ( wish it still was lol ) but that changed. To be honest, I kinda want long hair to actually _do_ something with. Just sucks, y'know?


----------



## littlem0kid (Nov 24, 2014)

I got it cut shoulder lentgh when I was in 5th grade and now..
Just a bit past my shoulder ;-;


----------



## piplupx3 (Nov 24, 2014)

I love long hair, but I hate managing it especially in the mornings since I don't ever blow dry it. If I could, I'd also cut my hair short (shoulder length) but I feel as if I don't pull it off that well.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 24, 2014)

wtf is with the (female) and (male) after. thats not necessary.
i like both but i have short(ish) hair. im supposed to get a haircut soon.


----------



## Tao (Nov 24, 2014)

computertrash said:


> wtf is with the (female) and (male) after. thats not necessary.
> i like both but i have short(ish) hair. im supposed to get a haircut soon.




Because stereotypically, males have short hair whilst females have long hair. If it was only 'short' and 'long' as the options, it would be very difficult to know any real difference between the results as all the male and female answers would blend together to make it a pointless poll since you would have to assume everybody that voted 'long' was a women.
This is 2014, both genders can have both lengths, though it's still more common for them to have the generic lengths.

I mean, just looking at the results says enough. If the results were merged, all we would really be able to say is "there are more people with long hair than short...so logically, there must be more women than men on this forum" which whilst true (there are more women) isn't what the poll was really looking at.


TL-DR

It is necessary.


----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 24, 2014)

I have short hair and tbh I prefer it that way but I'm in the process of growing it out so


----------



## leenaby (Nov 24, 2014)

I'd say both short and long hair are great. It just depends on the person's own preference, really. I personally like both. 

I like short hair because it's easier to maintain and it looks different. I also like long hair because I think it's pretty and I can do multiple of styles with longer hair. xD

I kind of dislike having to choose  this or that tbh but it makes sense.  Again, whatever floats your boat.  As for other people, I can't say this or that unless you asked about a specific person or something like that but even then, I'd say both just because.


----------



## Piroshi (Nov 24, 2014)

My hair does weird things when it's short so I keep it long. Short hair is nice though, so sometimes when I get sick of long hair I donate it. I'm conflicted about what I want to do with my hair right now.


----------



## Swiftstream (Nov 24, 2014)

I wish I had super long hair...
Right now my hair is about 3 inches past shoulder length?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Nov 24, 2014)

I currently need a hair cut but I prefer short hair, I can't imagine having long hair lol


----------



## Aryxia (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't really care on other people, but on myself I prefer short hair. I've had super long hair before, and since my hair is really fine it got tangled A LOT. Sucked to deal with. Now I have a pixie cut, and it's amazing <3 Plus I look waaay better with one so yeaaahhh


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 25, 2014)

keybug55 said:


> I have short hair and I'm a lady. Long hair is overrated
> 
> Just curious ^^



u hurt my feelings
my hair goes down
to my butt
and u say
it overrated
u make me cri


----------



## Mino (Nov 25, 2014)

Spoiler: msg to all short-haired grills



hey


----------



## mob (Nov 25, 2014)

grew out my hair long and going to cut it soon


----------



## lazuli (Nov 25, 2014)

Tao said:


> Because stereotypically, males have short hair whilst females have long hair. If it was only 'short' and 'long' as the options, it would be very difficult to know any real difference between the results as all the male and female answers would blend together to make it a pointless poll since you would have to assume everybody that voted 'long' was a women.
> This is 2014, both genders can have both lengths, though it's still more common for them to have the generic lengths.
> 
> I mean, just looking at the results says enough. If the results were merged, all we would really be able to say is "there are more people with long hair than short...so logically, there must be more women than men on this forum" which whilst true (there are more women) isn't what the poll was really looking at.
> ...









ok whatever i dont want to argue with people right now


----------



## Chris (Nov 25, 2014)

Long, I guess? Idk. I don't even know how long and short are defined anymore tbh. Where's the line? I'm in the process of growing mine out after cutting all my hair off in summer 2012, but despite that I sometimes just get the urge to cut it back to a pixie cut. Friends usually manage to talk me out of it haha. Other times I wish it was nearer waist-length, but then I remind myself I'm pretty lazy with managing it already. 



Spoiler: Current Length


----------



## Geneve (Nov 25, 2014)

I've got long hair but am planning to cut it off soon.

(pixie cut, maybe?)


----------



## honeymoo (Nov 25, 2014)

I have short hair and I'm a boy


----------



## Ghost Soda (Nov 25, 2014)

Tao said:


> Because stereotypically, males have short hair whilst females have long hair. If it was only 'short' and 'long' as the options, it would be very difficult to know any real difference between the results as all the male and female answers would blend together to make it a pointless poll since you would have to assume everybody that voted 'long' was a women.
> This is 2014, both genders can have both lengths, though it's still more common for them to have the generic lengths.
> 
> I mean, just looking at the results says enough. If the results were merged, all we would really be able to say is "there are more people with long hair than short...so logically, there must be more women than men on this forum" which whilst true (there are more women) isn't what the poll was really looking at.
> ...



Adding in your gender to the votes is necessary so stupid people don't have to stop being stupid and making dumb generalizations.

Amirite?


----------



## Le Ham (Nov 25, 2014)

Kinds depends, the way I see it. Some people look good with long hair, some with short hair.
Personally, as someone with a natural straight-and-curly combination of hair (that is usually extremely messy), I like to keep it what you'd call medium-length. I've had short hair before and it was ugly, but I can't maintain my mop if it reaches any farther than my chest.


----------



## nammie (Nov 26, 2014)

I have long hair; I think the last time I had short hair was when I was 5 lol
my hair grows super fast so I can't even have short hair for a long time even if I wanted to


----------



## Elise (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a girl with long hair and I don't think I'd ever go short again. The last time I had short hair I was 8 and it didn't last very long. I think long hair suits me.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 27, 2014)

I hate having long hair.


----------



## Kokillue (Nov 27, 2014)

My hair was originally at medium length, but it ended up bothering me and got a pixie cut. Short hair suits me more, I would think!


----------



## Kasuralixa (Nov 27, 2014)

I originally had really long hair (past my waist)  but it was really really curly and would always get tangled and knotted, so one day I just cut off 3/4 of it and now I have a chin length bob. I pretty much just lop off a few inches every time it touches my shoulders. I like it a lot better than long hair--its much easier to deal with and I think it suits me better.


----------



## dizzy bone (Nov 27, 2014)

Short hair. I will never grow my hair longer than shoulder length ever again.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 27, 2014)

Short hair male. If I did get long hair, I'm pretty sure my parents won't be too pleased with that since they're already displeased with my growing my beard from time to time.


----------



## Psydye (Nov 27, 2014)

Short hair. Use to be short since way back in the day(i.e. since I was young), but wanted it long for awhile and since putting up w/ annoying F***ING CURLS decided to keep it short!!!!!! >.<


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 27, 2014)

I have long hair. I love my hair.


----------



## Jake (Nov 27, 2014)

Jake. said:


> I think I have short hair, but compared to other guys then it's long so I voted long



I cut my hair and it's so short and everything just feels wrong what have I done


----------



## BungoTheElf (Nov 27, 2014)

long female hair! I really don't like having short hair bc as a child my mom never let me grow it out and she always cut my hair so often, "trims" were always more than just a trim. :V


----------



## Pnixie (Nov 27, 2014)

Long hair here, more convenient to do braids, bun, curly hair ... I'm not sur I'll be confortable with short hair


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 27, 2014)

Lady with long hair reporting in.

I have really long hair. It's almost down to my waist, somewhere around the bottom of my ribcage. It's full enough to do side-swept bangs and a nice frame in the front, too. I cut and dye it myself, I don't trust salons to keep my length. And I just love having a good two feet of hair to play with and to style and stuff. <3

Although with how uncoordinated my boyfriend is and with how clutzy I am, a lot of it gets pulled and yanked and generally stuck under heavy things daily.. and the more it happens, the more I consider going with a bob or shoulder-length, or somewhere in-between like my sister did, lolol.


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

I'm a guy and my hair is short, but I've been trying to grow it out for months. But I have curly hair, so even though it's significantly longer than it was a few months ago, the length isn't really apparent.


----------



## Stella-Io (May 29, 2019)

Half of the right side of my head is shaved off, the remaining part hardly goes below my jaw bone. I love having my hair short, short hair is the best hair for/on me.


----------



## Liability (May 29, 2019)

i used to have long hair to the middle of my back, but i chopped it off and got a short haircut, something i've never done before. just recently, though, i had to get it cut again because it was way too messy and now it's right above my shoulders


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

short hair is better than long


----------



## Burumun (May 29, 2019)

Short hair. I had long hair for a few years, but I suck at styling it and it was just annoying to me, so I donated it.


----------



## Lazaros (May 29, 2019)

Short hair.
I have really thick & curly hair, which makes for an awful combo. At it‘s peak length, it took me around 45 minutes to blowdry it and even then it wasn‘t entirely dry - which is just awful on all accounts. Keep in mind, my hair gets super greasy super fast so washing that stuff every 2 days when you also hate washing your hair is a nightmare.(I wash it everyday now bc my hair doesn‘t recquire much effort in terms of drying + they would be looking horribly greasy if I didn‘t.)


----------



## Soot Sprite (May 29, 2019)

I always preferred having my hair short. I cut my own hair and it?s much easier to do that when it?s not very long so I don?t have to struggle trimming the ends. 

The side of my head was shaved for a while, and I kept it short while I had my hair like that. Now that I?m growing that side out I?m letting everything grow and I?ve been itching to cut it all off again. The shaved part is almost to my shoulder so I?ll probably chop the rest off soon.


----------



## lunatepic (May 29, 2019)

very very very long hair, it's starting to fold when i sit down. it's the longest it's ever been and is surprisingly still very healthy/thick at the bottom, but i do want to get it cut soon!


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 29, 2019)

we need a new hair length thread, since my hair qualifies as long (female) now. medium long, but still long

love it, though I do wish I could figure out how to make it stop being such a tangled and staticy mess every day


----------



## Dim (May 29, 2019)

Used to have really long hair age 12-16 but now I go short since it?s easier for me to manage. It?s still always a mess though. >_>


----------



## LadyDestani (May 30, 2019)

I'm a female and I will always have long hair. I have cut it as short as shoulder-length before and hated it. I could never do that again and I definitely wouldn't consider going shorter. Right now, my hair is a couple of inches passed my shoulders because I recently cut it for summer, but most of the time my hair is all the way down my back to my waist.

I think for me my hair is like a security blanket. I leave it straight and down and I feel like I can hide behind it, which helps with my social anxiety. I need my long hair.


----------



## ali.di.magix (May 30, 2019)

Short (female). I find long hair really hard to deal with. My hair is very thin and fine, so it's super light and there's no weight to it to hold it in place. It just feels like it's floating and getting in the way all the time. Plus the top layer of my hair gets very frizzy and it's even worse when it's long. I don't often style it as I suck at any types of braiding, or buns for that matter, so I don't really need it long. Short hair just suits me better.


----------



## Warrior (May 30, 2019)

Long enough I guess? cut a few inches off recently (I bleached my hair to get it pink so a few inches were sacrificed)

My hair is curly, and as someone who's gone from bald to current length, short curly hair is a nightmare to manage. My hair right now I only have to wash twice a week, I don't blow dry it, and it looks good and cute easily! haha, sorry for gloating, I'm just really happy with my hairs current condition. the color right now however... a little bright haha


----------



## Midoriya (May 30, 2019)

Short hair (male).  Not really much to say here.  It’s plain, flat, and I don’t style it.  When I do style it, however, it looks insanely good spiked up.  My hair grows really fast though so I have to get a haircut once a month, and I have to shave everyday as well to keep from getting facial hair (I look bad with facial hair, surprisingly).


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

I have short hair, I'm a guy.


----------



## Snowesque (May 30, 2019)

I have always had long hair and I enjoy the look of it on me.
Short hair is quite cute though and it can be fun to change things up, if I get into wigs I will give it a shot.


----------



## LillyBB (Jun 18, 2019)

Now my hair is shoulder length but I used to have different hairstyles, some of them were very short. The length I have now is the best option for me because you don't have to spend a lot of time drying your hair. My CHI blowdryer is good, but it's difficult to make your hair dry if it's very long.


----------



## cornimer (Jun 18, 2019)

I've kept my hair short since I was 9. I just think it suits me way better.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 18, 2019)

my hair is pretty short rn. long hair (especially when it's not up in a bun or something) doesn't suit me at all


----------



## Pellie (Jun 18, 2019)

I prefer to have long hair. When I was younger, I got a hair cut and had then short hair, really
regret it afterwards that I did this, as it didn't fit so good to me and I kinda looked dumb. Only
did it because my mom wanted that I should get a hair cut, ugh.


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 18, 2019)

I currently have long hair and I quite like that style, though sometimes it feels kind of bland, even though I feel like long hair suits me best. At least I can style it in a way that looks and feels pleasant, like tie it into a ponytail or braid it.

Last summer I got it cut a bit shorter than usual, like chin-length, and I really liked that. I especially liked that it was so easy to brush.  I might go back to that style again later too.


----------



## mintellect (Jun 18, 2019)

as of right now my hair's up to my chest, so i'd consider that medium length? it used to be very long, but i hacked most of it off last year.


----------



## Becca617 (Jun 18, 2019)

long hair (female), it suits me a lot more because i look like a child with short hair.


----------



## Rosalind (Jun 18, 2019)

I used to have very short hair, now it's about chin length. That's still short, right?


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jun 18, 2019)

Long hair for me and always have been. I just look better in it than short hair. I'm kinda tired of cutting it too, so long hair is what I'm going back too. Never again will I cut my hair.


----------



## moonbyu (Jun 18, 2019)

long hair for me. i have pretty long hair but i'm scared of cutting it because i might look stupid.


----------



## WynterFrost (Jun 18, 2019)

I have it short at the moment after a badly needed haircut and now I'm trying to grow it out again


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 19, 2019)

Long hair. I had a pixie cut a few years ago during my last year of high school but it didn’t look good on me imo.


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 19, 2019)

i'm a girl, and i recently cut my hair short- i think i personally prefer my long hair :')


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 19, 2019)

Short hair for me. I actually tried to grow my hair long one time and it was NOT fun having to deal with tangled hair, brushing only to get stuck, and that it took a decent amount of time to dry up fully. Oh, and bangs are a handful too especially when hanging your head over.


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

I used to have long hair. Like, butt length. However, due to terrible headaches and the fact that when I was younger I didn't really take care of it like I should have, so I chopped it off. I haven't looked back since. My hair is now short and I love it that way! It's so easy to maintain and take care of, and best of all: I don't get headaches from all that weight anymore! Plus, it's hot where I live, so I can be a little cooler without all that hair. Best decision I've made by far!


----------



## Michae1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I like short hair just because I don't have to deal with it. My hair never really gets long, but I keep my hair styled up. If it falls when it's short, it's still a look. If it falls when it's long, it looks messed up.


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 19, 2019)

Long hair. My hair isn’t really much of an issue and cooperates with me a large majority of the time. Honestly I barely ever brush it, and it looks just fine. I had kind of shorter hair when I was little and it was totally weird in retrospect. I looked like a dude 100%. Also my hair has like totally caught pencils for me whenever I drop them so huge plus right there. Only real downside is I sometimes have leaves in my hair because I constantly forget I’m tall and run into trees so leaves just fall into it


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 19, 2019)

I have long hair! But I love love girls who have short hair and can pull it off. I have a big nose and it?s harder for me. Also, I look like golem when I try it


----------



## poweradeex (Jun 20, 2019)

Long and growing it


----------



## abc123wee (Jun 21, 2019)

I'm a short hair male. I went forever with long hair, but eventually decided around high school to convert lol. I mostly had long hair to cover my face up due to shyness, but one day I got a short haircut and it made me a much more approachable person.


----------



## Cress (Jun 21, 2019)

Only 8 other long haired guys here, it's lonely


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 21, 2019)

i have long hair now because i just don't know what to do with it. i used to have short hair but i grew tired of it


----------



## lars708 (Jun 22, 2019)

I'm male and have short hair. I don't necessarily have a preference as long as people wash their hair often enough. Greasy hair is so gross I can't


----------



## trista (Jun 22, 2019)

I am a female and I prefer long hair (but I have shoulder lengthened hair as of now). I prefer longer hair because you have more ways to style your hair, but I don't think I look good with long hair.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 23, 2019)

Short hair because it's easier to maintain personally (for me) and suits me well, but I prefer long hair when it comes to ponytails.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 23, 2019)

Just got a haircut and have short pink hair now =)


----------



## Tessie (Jun 23, 2019)

my hair is getting pretty long, about the middle of my back 
i need a hair cut as i usually like to have my hair up to my shoulders but meh, havent had the time nor care to go do that lol


----------

